# Our new appy gelding



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

He looks super cute! That saddle is way too far forward, BTW. Can you get a better picture for us to see his whole body and face?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm having trouble getting more than one image posted . Yes- I had no part in the saddling of him .


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Another pic- sorry, not the best-


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

That's quite a bedonkadonk he has. I see what you are saying about diet. He is lovely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

At least that means he is an easy keeper! haha

He's adorable. His pattern is probably my favorite on appies, and I'm sure he'll be fantastic with a diet and a bit more saddle time!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he looks like he'll be really athletic. love him!


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, I think he will cool down with some long rides and gentle hands. I needed horsey people to say he was cute. I wish his face was darker- but, he is still nice looking I think. I owned a very nice dark faced leopard appy years ago. This guy reminds me of him. Except my old one had a full mane/tail. 
I couldn't find a real downside to buying him. I stared at his for sale ad for months before finally deciding to bring him home.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Look at that booty 

I didn't see any saddling pictures ( /ImDumb) but he is just the cutest thing! What are you going to name him?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

He's georgeous! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think he's really cute too! I'm not an appy person either but he has nice coloring and he does look super athletic!


----------



## horseyh (Feb 11, 2014)

He's nice.


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

He has a name already- Noobie...(yes, spelled like that ). I'm not sure if we are keeping the name... If he has had it the majority of his life we will keep it. The lady I'm buying from has only owned him 7-8 months. I'll fish for his old owners info on Saturday.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ xD I like it! It's silly :>


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

he cute. what a huge booty!! and I don't see the pic of him saddled either!


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful horse. I'm kind of partial to appy attitude. When I get a good ride out of my mare I get a great sense of accomplishment. I weighted my mare when I brought her home so I could accurately dose wormer. My daughter was mortified when I commented that she cost less than beef price.




Saltybaby said:


> Here is our new appy. We are picking him up Saturday! Yep, he's got a tiny mane and tail, but I love him!
> He is 9, broke- but a bit hot. He needs to be on a diet. I couldn't pass him up! I'm paying just a bit over meat price for him.
> My husband isn't a fan of appy's. What do you guys think?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a sucker for appy's! He is very handsome!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a fine looking Appy! No saddle picture showing up here, either.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Love him! Love that pattern.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice build. He reminds me of a friend's mare--long passed now--who was a blue appy.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Love! you should buy some rainbow gypsy tails for him in the summer so he can have a big beautiful rainbow tail to smite flies with!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I think he is absolutely adorable! Although, I am a huge fan of appys.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I fell in love with that spotted butt and wisp of a tail the moment I saw him. Looking forward to more pics of this guy!


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. Sorry for my slow response, I'm suffering the loss of an immediate family member- happened yesterday. Not sure how to go on. It doesn't change my mind about Noobie- it might change the day I pick him up- I'll see. Funny how life can change in a heartbeat. Hug your children today for me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss... I hope Noobie can lift your spirits. ):


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

Very cute Appy  I'm a huge fan of that pattern!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.
I love him!! Gorgeous pattern. And look at that rear end!!!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

He's so cute!!! Lovely, lovely pattern. And so sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## n2sporthorses (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

swooon* i love appys, soo pretty!!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Such a pretty boy . And holy butt ;P. Sorry for your loss as well, I too hope he lifts your spirit.


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss.
But your new appy is Gorgeous!!


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks guys,
I had to postpone pickup until Saturday. Hopefully the weather cooperates with us.


----------



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

Life works in strange ways, one beautiful soul leaves your life, and one beautiful soul enters. Always a balance.


----------



## LindsayLee (Feb 17, 2014)

so beautiful!


----------

